

Moths Outwit Bats by Jamming Sonar - mhb
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=106693909

======
ErrantX
This is interesting but not surprising.

If nature is "clever" enough to evolve radar then radar jamming wouldnt be far
behind.

Indeed a human parody is in order here (stolen from a brit comedian). In 1909
Louis Bleriot became the first man to fly from France to the UK across the
English channel. In the same year the first serious anti-aircraft gun was
created.

Some artistic license there but it highlights the point :)

Nature is the best hacker of all.

------
srveit
Steve Blank writes about his learning of this phenonemon while working on
electronic warfare systems in this post: [http://steveblank.com/2009/03/23/if-
i-told-you-i%E2%80%99d-h...](http://steveblank.com/2009/03/23/if-i-told-
you-i%E2%80%99d-have-to-kill-you-the-story-behind-the-secret-history-of-
silicon-valley/)

